# Online visa checking - can I?



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi

Just wondered as i have noticed some of you are checking your visas online. My company has applied for my 457 visa on my behalf as they have their own immigration agent and they have sent me a copy of the application form. They have done it online and i was wondering would i be able to check it or is it only the agent that can?? If i can does anyone have a link to where i check it?

Cheers

Hels


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeh

Check the progress of an application

click on the visa tht u hv applied for, type in the details and there u go

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> yeh
> 
> Check the progress of an application
> 
> ...


Hi 

thanks for that but i have just ried and i can not check it. I have only got a saved application number not the Transaction Reference Number (TRN). shame!!!

Regards
Hels


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the mail tht we got from our agent had the TRN number, why dont u buzz them and ask?


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> the mail tht we got from our agent had the TRN number, why dont u buzz them and ask?


Yes i think i will, thanx

Hels


----------

